# Verify Employer in Canada



## Tushar14 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi All,
I received a contract and work permit letter which I need to sign for Cananda Toronto...Its non IT firm as Manager so thinking if I make the move is that rite choice coz of 2 reasons.
1) Switch to IT when opportunity comes as have 8+yrs exp in IT.
2) Get into some parttime or executive MBA course while being with non IT job.

Actually the contract is prepared by Dentons Canada LLP...Address mentioned is 
Dentons Canada LLP 
77 King Street West Suite 400 
Toronto, Ontario M5K 0A1 Canada
I could find it via google...

Employer is MR. GEOFFERY WILL BENNETT & FAMILY and address is 
35 Playter Crescent,Toronto
Ontario, M4K, 1S4, Canada.
Tel: +16472474985
The Job appointment letter has Refrence and File No as well..
I couldn't find anything on google for this so asking you all experts...He is not charging me anything only visa fees to paid by me which will be reimbursed on arrival..He would be booking the flight travel ticket from India to Toronto........

All the experts please share your thoughts if this valid or scam...Secondly if I make the move will the reasons mentioned above can be fruitful or not ?

Need help on urgent basis.....

Regards,
Tushar


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you even have a visa to enter and work in Canada? Did they go through the process of advertising the job here and were unable to find a suitable candidate? When did you apply for and interview for this position?

The address given for the alleged employer is a residential address, not a business address. And why would his family be employing you? What is the name of the company in this offer?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you've typed the address out exactly as it was written on the letter, I'd say SCAM, based on the appearance of the letter alone.

Who ever typed the letter has got the formatting of the addresses and telephone numbers all wrong and any legal secretary in Canada (the person within Dentons law firm who would be typing out the letter) worth his or her salt would know the proper formatting of said items... the format you have typed out is UNprofessional and would never have made it past the signatory's desk, let alone into the postal system to you.

Sorry to disappoint, but I highly suspect that the letter/contract is _not_ worth the paper it is written on.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other question - did you actually apply for this job? Or is this just a letter out of the blue offering you a job? And in the latter case, how did they get your CV or even your address?

(I would also be highly suspicious of any "job offer" where they expect YOU to pay the visa processing fees. Normally, where an employer is making an offer to a foreign job candidate, they are responsible for the visa fees - as well as obtaining the work authorization. If they're sponsoring your visa in any sense, I would expect at the very least that they would subsidize and assist with your move.

I'm with WCCG - this has "scam" written all over it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Tushar14 said:


> Employer is MR. GEOFFERY WILL BENNETT & FAMILY and address is
> 35 Playter Crescent,Toronto
> Ontario, M4K, 1S4, Canada.
> Tel: +16472474985


Looked up the phone number: is plumbing company on King Street West... 
Plumbing Services, Commercial Plumber, Septic Tank Services- Toronto, ON


Did they hire you as a Personal Support Worker? Or for what position did they hire you?
How did you come in touch with them?

Do you need to pay the employer compliance fees, or just for your visitor visa fee? How much do you have to pay? How do you have to pay?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Looked up the phone number: is plumbing company on King Street West...
> Plumbing Services, Commercial Plumber, Septic Tank Services- Toronto, ON



I didn't bother looking up the phone number, just the address and it is to a residential location.





> Did they hire you as a Personal Support Worker? Or for what position did they hire you?


He claimed it was for some sort of non-IT manager position.


----------



## Tushar14 (Feb 14, 2014)

Job reference no WAG-470-TOR-ONT89-15 as mentioned in agreement..
Company name :- MR. GEOFFERY WILL BENNETT & FAMILY 
Position:- Manager 
Once I submit the letter he would sent it to immigation for work permit.
I will have to pay visa fees directly to immigration which will be refunded later.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

THE JOB OFFER IS A SCAM!

The person who typed up the letter that you have received is not Canadian and doesn't know proper Canadian business letter formatting standards... if I received a letter like that when I lived in Canada, I would be _very_ suspicious as to how legitimate the letter and the job offer is.

The "business address" that is given is a _*residential address*_. There is a "Kelly & Will Bennet" listed at that address
 but as EVHB has stated, the "business telephone number" that is given _is *not*_ assigned to the name and address on your letter... a simple Google search reveals this result for the physical location of the address assigned to the business address. If it is a "family" run business, why would they have their base of operations (the Playter Crescent address, which isn't too far from the downtown area of Toronto) so far away from the address assigned to the business telephone (the address assigned to the business telephone number is far away from downtown Toronto)?

Also, why would a Canadian employer hire a foreign worker for a management job, when there are 000s of Canadians and permanent residents living in Canada available who would be more than suitable for the role and who would not require a work permit of any sort in order to be able to take the job? If the company who is offering the job is involved in trades and construction, it would make sense for the potential candidate to have a background in trades and construction and not someone with a background in IT, as the manager may be required, from time to time, to answer technical queries and it would make sense that the manager have a strong background in the company's specialty so that he could answer the query with some knowledge.



> Once I submit the letter he would sent it to immigation for work permit.
> *I will have to pay visa fees directly to immigration which will be refunded later.*


This is the first sign of a SCAM... _do *not*_ be fooled by the person who sent you the letter.

Any employer who is wishing to hire an overseas worker would be the one who is to pay all of the visa and immigration fees associated with bringing the overseas worker to the country. When my cousin hires workers from overseas, he is responsible for the costs of bringing them to Canada (including work visas etc). The workers that my cousin hires pays nothing in advance in relation to their work permits. When I was offered a job in the Caribbean, the company that hired me paid for all of the costs associated with my work permit. I paid $0 towards my work permit.

Again, I'm sorry to disappoint and put a damper on your dreams to move to Canada, but the letter and job offer that you have received needs to be thrown into the recycling bin, as it's not a legitimate offer but rather a sly way to part you from your hard earned ₹₹₹₹.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tushar14 said:


> Job reference no WAG-470-TOR-ONT89-15 as mentioned in agreement..


What does that mean? How is it even relevant as it doesn't help us determine anything.




> Company name :- MR. GEOFFERY WILL BENNETT & FAMILY


Think about this for a minute - does that sound like a company name to you?



> Position:- Manager


Managing what?

And again - did you apply for this job? Did you interview for it?


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

*Geoffery will bennett & family*

thanks a lot to everyone for sharing meaningful information about the Geoffery will bennett & family based in canada.

i could have been another victim to fell prey under these guile guys eyes.

thanks for this forum & you all who are associated with this & keep sharing your experiences on the immigration issues.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jawahar gupta said:


> thanks a lot to everyone for sharing meaningful information about the Geoffery will bennett & family based in canada.
> 
> i could have been another victim to fell prey under these guile guys eyes.
> 
> thanks for this forum & you all who are associated with this & keep sharing your experiences on the immigration issues.




Don't blame that family, their name might be being used without their knowledge.


----------



## Harshm (Mar 13, 2016)

I have also received a letter from Geoffery Bennett and family to work here in Canada for as a supervisor post they ask to pais money only for visa processing plz help is this verify employer of Canada or any scam would happen...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Harshm said:


> I have also received a letter from Geoffery Bennett and family to work here in Canada for as a supervisor post they ask to pais money only for visa processing plz help is this verify employer of Canada or any scam would happen...




Did you even read the thread?


----------

